# Very hungry puppy! Help..



## MissyMum (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there, we have had Missy now for almost 4 weeks and she has just turned 14 weeks old. She is a very lively Collie Cross and lots of fun... However, she just seems to want to eat all the time! She "inhales" her food (and we are going to get an anti-gorge bowl tomorrow) and as soon as she has done that she is immediately sniffing round our floors for scraps of anything - doesn't even have to be food...

We also have 2 cats and they are finally getting along, but I made the mistake of feeding them all at the same time, in the same room and as soon as she had finished her food she ran to the cats dish to push them out of the way to try to eat theirs...!

Its also getting to the point where I have to put her in her crate when I am preparing meals as she constantly hovers around my feet hoping for some titbits (which I dont' do..)

Can you offer any advice?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Feed the cats where the dog cannot reach their bowls and instead of feeding in a bowl put her meals in kongs, buster cubes, tug a jugs and Kong Wobblers.

This means eating will take more time and be more interesting.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MissyMum said:


> Hi there, we have had Missy now for almost 4 weeks and she has just turned 14 weeks old. She is a very lively Collie Cross and lots of fun... However, she just seems to want to eat all the time! She "inhales" her food (and we are going to get an anti-gorge bowl tomorrow) and as soon as she has done that she is immediately sniffing round our floors for scraps of anything - doesn't even have to be food...
> 
> We also have 2 cats and they are finally getting along, but I made the mistake of feeding them all at the same time, in the same room and as soon as she had finished her food she ran to the cats dish to push them out of the way to try to eat theirs...!
> 
> ...


Could be the breeder fed all the pups altogether in one big puppy feeding pan,
it can sometimes encourage pups especially the smaller not so upfront ones who may get pushed out to gobble their food some can become food driven from this. Also has she been regularly wormed, that can also make pups seem hungrier and can be harmful to their health. She shoud have started being wormed around 2 weeks old at least when she was weaned, then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks, then monthly up to 6 mths and then from 6mths they can be wormed like adults every 2/3 months.

Personally I would feed her separate, without competition and also she wont be able to gobble hers down as quickly as possible in view of scoffing the cats too.

As well as the brake fast bowls I think you may be reffering too, there is these too, Buster Dog mazes, if she is fed kibble that should slow her down you can also but treats in them too.
Buster DogMaze - YouTube Not the most exciting video but you can see how it works and how it can slow things down.

If she is fed wet then you can hold some back and stuff them in a kong. Kongs can be filled with virtually anthing too here is a link for ideas and recipes Recipes - Kong
Kongs are good anyway just for mental and physical stimulation as they have to work at getting their food.

Another one that mine liked was the busy buddy, you can put kibble in there too and different things as well
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Stag Bars too must dogs seem to love and that may be another way to keep her occupied when you are preparing food or you want to keep her busy elsewhere
Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats


----------



## MissyMum (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you.... needless to say I only fed all the animals at the same time once!! I have a system down to a tee where they are fed seperately.. 

Thank you for the tips, I have tried the kong but with just some treats when she had to be left for the first time and she does love it, so will try that tomorrow for one of her meals.. Will also look at the other stuff!

She has been/is being wormed regularly as I did wonder if that could be an issue...


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

Feeding your pets altogether in one place will cause anyone to gobble up on food at times as they tend to compete with the others. Feed your dog in a separate room and your dog will learn eating with pace.


----------



## trixx214 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 3 cats and 2 dogs and although they get along well, i don't feed them altogether in one place. Dogs tend to finish their food first and they don't seem to get full easily so they would ran to the cats and gobble their food.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

What food are you feeding her and how much are you feeding?


----------



## MissyMum (Jul 2, 2012)

Feeding them all together only happened once!! They are fed in different rooms now.

I feed her the NatureDiet puppy food (as this was what she was being fed before we got her) and she has a tray a day. But she's had this since 9 weeks, shes now 14 weeks .... She had just under a tray when we got her and then increased it to a full tray at about 10 1/2 weeks.. She obviously has training treats too... and had the odd Kong with soft cheese. The feeding recommendation says I tray for small pup. But she IS growing fast!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

MissyMum said:


> Feeding them all together only happened once!! They are fed in different rooms now.
> 
> I feed her the NatureDiet puppy food (as this was what she was being fed before we got her) and she has a tray a day. But she's had this since 9 weeks, shes now 14 weeks .... She had just under a tray when we got her and then increased it to a full tray at about 10 1/2 weeks.. She obviously has training treats too... and had the odd Kong with soft cheese. The feeding recommendation says I tray for small pup. But she IS growing fast!


If she has been wormed then I would suggest looking at her diet. It is possible that NatureDiet is not satisfying her. I would also look at the amount of times you feed her and offer her possibly one if not two extra meals so that she is not too hungry at each sitting. This may stop her wolfing down her food and scavenging for more.

So take the total amount and split it between say 4 meals. I would miss out all the treats and give her some green tripe. If you give her a piece large enough for her to chew on as opposed to minced that she will swallow in minutes.

If you want to give her something that is both nutritious and will keep her attention then fill her kong with some tripe and yoghurt and then freeze it.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Look at the naturediet website where it gives approx grams of food needed per kg. Chech pups weight as you may be underfeeding her.
Naturediet


----------

